# ALready posted in upland section but gonna try here



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

My hunting buddy is a wirehair pointing griffon that i mainly use on upland bird and ducks. He is 7 yrs old and bird hunts and listens very well. I would like to use him on rabbits but am a bit hesitant. I really do not wish to sacrifice any of his bird hunting ability to hunt rabbits with him.
My question is, are there any versitile dog owner here that have there dogs on double duty, And has it effected his/her bird hunting (pointing) negativly.
P.S. please do not tell me to get a beagle I already have enough poop to pick up.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

From my experience with multi game trained dogs is that you don't always know right away what they are tracking... there is one other concern, and that is that he may move a rabbit too fast, but that does make for some fun shooting...
As far as the pointing goes, he may start working bird tracks like rabbit tracks and run strait through a point, if he works close, I find it more fun working behind a flush dog rather than a point dog, because you never know when the bird will bust... on the reverse side, he could try and point rabbits... now that could make for a funny vidio....:lol:

I have also noticed that many dogs trained on both birds and rabbits tend to prefer birds... i don't know why, perhaps the they have a stronger scent...

Clyde


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Got a P.M. from griffondog about his hunting practices with his griffon.
I'm going for it. I'm not a purest and the dog ;i'm sure will love it)
thanks for the input


----------

